
Hydra 1.0 - SmileyKeith
http://hackhydra.com/
======
antirez
From the home page it is impossible to tell what the program exactly does. The
"documentation" link seems like designed to be impossible to find ;-) Reading
the documentation ideas are not introduced in natural order considering that
people don't know what you are taking about. Because I'm interested in what
the program _could_ do, I'm still trying to figure it out btw... This feedback
is here only because I see you have a "buy license" thing and I want your
business to succeed, and the current setup is limiting this IMHO.

~~~
cbsmith
I don't get the complaint about the documentation link. The "Learn More" link
takes you to the GitHub Readme, which has a fair bit of documentation and
links to everything else one might like including the command line interface
project, and a "Resources" section with links to the full API. What's hard to
find?

~~~
sdegutis
He made that comment before the "Learn More" link took you to the Github page.
Before, it said "Documentation" and took you to the /docs page, which was just
dumb of me.

------
sdegutis
Author here. Happy to answer your questions in this thread.

Except for bug reports or feature requests, file those at
[https://github.com/sdegutis/hydra/issues](https://github.com/sdegutis/hydra/issues)
instead.

~~~
PieSquared
Is this project open-source, under some open-source license? Back when we saw
it a few weeks ago, it looked like it was an open-source project, but now it
looks like you're charging money for it... but the source is on GitHub?

Could you clarify the license / money situation?

~~~
sdegutis
I'm writing a blog post to clarify this.

------
daschwa
Do you still plan to keep the project opensource now that you have a license
available to purchase?

~~~
sdegutis
Yep.

------
colinramsay
Discussion from a few weeks back:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7982514](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7982514)

~~~
SmileyKeith
Yep. At the time it was still in beta though.

------
AndrewHampton
I've been using hydra for a few weeks now and love it so far. Great work
sdegutis!

Here's my config for anyone who's curious:
[https://github.com/andrewhampton/dotfiles](https://github.com/andrewhampton/dotfiles)

------
akama
It seems the Mac OSX window manager Phoenix has been deprecation in favor of
this new program. I am looking forward to trying it out. Thanks for all the
work.

------
cmsj
Woo! Love this tool :)

------
Svenstaro
This seems to be doing the exactly wrong thing to do. In the Windows times,
these things were called desktop macros. The GUI is not made for being
scripted, even less so by moving the mouse.

I know this sounds negative and you probably put a lot of effort into that but
if it is what it seems like it is, then I find it horribly wrong.

~~~
creese
Ever heard of xmonad? This project is an attempt to do something similar for
OS X users.

~~~
LukeHoersten
XMonad is supposed to have OS X support but I've heard it only works for X11
apps. It'd be great to have XMonad for OS X fully supported because once you
get a good config built up it's hard to beat. And if you know Haskell it's
even better.

~~~
sdegutis
You can totally write XMonad as a Hydra config or extension. Honestly I expect
someone to do it any day now, considering how fun it sounds.

If anyone tackles this, please submit it to
[https://github.com/sdegutis/hydra-ext](https://github.com/sdegutis/hydra-ext)

EDIT: I forgot that this would require the events feature, which is planned
for the 1.1 release. So not _all_ of XMonad is possible in Hydra yet, although
most of it is.

